
Nobody really knows why the London Tube is getting less and less crowded - ljf
http://www.wired.co.uk/article/tfl-finances-transport-for-london-deficit-passenger-numbers
======
gbtw
There might be a few reasons.

The population is aging. People less opportunity to work for wage that can
support the price especially if its anything like the Netherlands, paying to
much to go from a place you don't want to be to a place you don't want to be
either sucks. Even with traffic jams public transport can't compete unless you
like torture.

Might just be the people who were key riders just aged or fell out of income
bracket that can use it.

I ride a motorcycle year round instead of using 2 different public transport
vehicles and walking that makes my journey 55 minutes instead 20 at a good
time of day.

Costs me nearly nothing in fuel, no parking cost while the public transport is
up to 10 euros a day.

~~~
ljf
Indeed when we lived in London I could earlier walk, then get a bus and then
get a tube and that would take about an hour to get to work. Or I could cycle
for 35.mins sure I had to have a shower when I got there, but I would anyway
at home and was great to get some air before work and clear my head. Even if
it was fume filled air.

------
ljf
Added London to the title to make clearer for international reader.

